# re audio XXX18"



## rezdawgaudio72

HI,has anyone used or seen these monsters in action,they call for 9cuft box buy there specs,but iv used an se10 in the box they sugg. But felt it could have been better.seeing if anyone has sugg. For a box for spl.I have 2(two) of them,can fit in a area of about 30-35 gross cuft. 45" bott.,38" top,31"high,48" wide,see what you guys come up with, was thinking of using something like polk audio's power port plus,not the same thing,but same concept,(???)


----------



## emperorjj1

do u already have the subs or just thinking about it?


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

I have them, plus a ppi Pdx10k amp,16v 240amp alt.,16vbatt,16v 30fad cap,4/0wire,


----------



## emperorjj1

crazy oversized box and port is probably going to be the way to go. get as much air moving as you can for burps only. Sadly the XXX isn't a spl speaker at all so the only "advantage" it has is massive excursion. So you have to decide if you want an SPL build or you want something that can "play" music.

for SPL the MT is a much better choice but it sounds like asscheese


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

emperorjj1 said:


> crazy oversized box and port is probably going to be the way to go. get as much air moving as you can for burps only. Sadly the XXX isn't a spl speaker at all so the only "advantage" it has is massive excursion. So you have to decide if you want an SPL build or you want something that can "play" music.
> 
> for SPL the MT is a much better choice but it sounds like asscheese


Hehe,u said cheese.


----------



## slicey

A-periodic enclosure system can save huge amounts of space. However, perhaps large box volumes are of no concern for SPL junkies. Not sure.


----------



## galacticmonkey

I can design you a nice loud music box if you want.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

Thanks,for your input,iv designed a convertible box,can use large sealed,med sealed, 6"x 21"x19"small slotport area large box13.25cuft,8"x21"x22" med slotport 13.25cuft,large slotport area 10"x21"x24" large box 13.25 cuft,for each sub,had some time on my hands let my brain go crazy,


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

Sure, a nice loud music box would be great,pm me let's see what you have.


----------



## dohckiller808

please share your ideas and why. i also have a xxx 18. from what i heard about the xxx series is that the speaker dosnt peak very much so might as well tune low with a smaller port area.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

I had a SE 10" built a box to spec but it seemed limited,so I built a 3.5cutf. Tuned to 36hz,gave it a good 2400w rms,it was a sounded a lot better,my idea with the 13.5cuft for the XXX18 is the vas on this sub is huge = something like 17.5 cuft that's a lot air moving,I have the box design so the top panel can use sealed panel,or three diff (6",8"or10"slot port) inserts.send pic inabit


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

Iv seen another post someware a guy used a 30 cuft box with a insane port area for one XXX18"so if you put this thru programs,and/or do some math,these ports are not that large,remember we are dealing with a large 18 in every aspect I have all the materials two build the box,let you know how it turns out,I tried to download apic of box design In my profile but can't,


----------

